# Question about shimano road shoes........



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

My first pair of bike shoes were shimano mountain bike shoes, I don't know the model number but they do have the ratchet strap up top. They have been comfortable for me and haven't given me any problems. 

Last year I bought some specialized carbon road shoes with the boa system. They do have one Velcro strap down near the toe box. They are not as comfortable as my mountain shoes, and after an hour or so my toes feel numb. They also don't conform to the top of my foot as well as I thought they would and cause some discomfort.

Will road shoes inherently be slightly less comfortable than a mountain shoe?

Was thinking of trying shimano road shoes......anyone have any feedback on theses r171's

http://http://www.competitivecyclist.com/shimano-sh-r171-cycling-shoes-mens?CMP_SKU=SHI005M&MER=0406&CMP_ID=PLA_GOt014&mv_pc=r101&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA&CSPID=0914&mr:trackingCode=B3198D7C-02AE-E411-9948-001B21BCB944&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=t&mr:adType=plaonline&mr:ad=59971174021&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=75504382261&CMP_ID=PD_GOt014&CSPID=091&mkwid=s2W34BsZV_dt%7Cpcrid%7C59971174021


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Will road shoes inherently be slightly less comfortable than a mountain shoe?


Nope. Depends on the shoe and the foot. Gotta try them on.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Not really, the main difference is IMO road shoes are more uncomfortable and cumbersome to walk in. But the comfort level while riding should be similar between MTB and road shoes. A big factor in comfort is the tightening system. Lace, buckles, and boa all feel and work differently for everyone. Gotta find what you prefer.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

around here a 'mountain bike shoe' is a skateboard shoe - no cleats! far too technical for SPD

but like they said, each foot and each shoe is different. You won't know for sure how it will feel until you try it a few weeks and on longer rides.

Sucks for me as no bike shop stocks my size, have to play the eBay roulette. Trying out some new Shimano road shoes this winter on teh bay.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very often cyclists will wear shoe sizes that are a bit too small. They have the idea that the toe box area needs to be snug. They are concerned that their foot is going to slide within the shoe while pedaling. I was guilty of this for a few years.

I then decided to try out some shoes sizes that gave me plenty of toe box room. It worked great on so many levels. 
So now when buying new shoes I use a simple method. I use my winter wool socks, (Defeet Woolie Boolies, which are a bit thick) to make the size determination. If I can wear the shoe comfortably using the wool socks then the size is correct. And when wearing summer weight socks it all works out fine.

If ordering on-line I order (2) sizes. I make sure the stores policies will allow me to send one back and make the purchase. Almost all stores will take them back as long as you have never attached cleats and you try them on while standing on carpet. If you put a mark on them however, you just bought them.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Good luck in finding what you seek. If you come across an off the shelf production shoe model that won't break the bank AND offers both a wide _toe box_ COMBINED with a _narrow heel,_ (13 2E please), please let me know. 

Again, good luck in your quest.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Your shoes should never be uncomfortable. This is cycling, it's not like speed skating. First and foremost, are your shoes heat moldable? If not, return them. Or burn them for extra heat since it's winter. For example, there is no reason you can't have a wide toe box and a narrow heal cup? Every foot on planet earth has this? Varying degrees? Sure. But having a connection to the seller matters if you want perfect fit, have special needs or just think you might have one of the aforementioned... 

The tightening system is irrelevant. Fit is all that matters and if you aren't doing custom than heat molding will get you close... Close enough. And you would be shocked at how close to custom a heat molded shoe can be! (Unless you actually get custom...)


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> ...there is no reason you can't have a wide toe box and a narrow heal cup? Every foot on planet earth has this? Varying degrees? Sure. But having a connection to the seller matters if you want perfect fit, have special needs or just think you might have one of the aforementioned...
> 
> The tightening system is irrelevant. Fit is all that matters and if you aren't doing custom than heat molding will get you close... Close enough. And you would be shocked at how close to custom a heat molded shoe can be! (Unless you actually get custom...)


All out of the box is what you get is a biking shoe with a standard uniform last. That means the ration of heel to forefoot is relatively standard. If you get a shoe that has a wide toe box it will on a standard last have a heel that fits or is wider to be standard in proportion the forefoot. However, there is a specific shoe that requires for non-adjustable shoes to fit a specific very minority but still common last--the proportional wide forefoot and a non-standard or proportional narrow heel. 

It sounds like one possible solution is the heat molded shoes. But in reading a bit about them the first question for me is how do you fit them if you wear an orthotic? I will be looking into this more in the future. 

Worse case scenario is to wear a "regular" non-biking specific shoe and use the cage clips. (What I've all ways done from day one to today.) It is likely how I will outfit new pedals for the new road bike I just purchased and will probably arrive in one to two weeks. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Mandeville said:


> If you come across an off the shelf production shoe model that won't break the bank AND offers both a wide _toe box_ COMBINED with a _narrow heel,_..., please let me know.


Just came across this review. Don't think it meets the "won't break the bank" requirement for most people, but here it is anyway:

LUNCH RIDE REVIEW: The RXL offer a relatively narrow fit from the heel through the midfoot, but then the fit opens up in the toe box area. In fact, we’d consider the RXL’s tow box to be quite roomy overall. The twin Velcro straps and ratcheting buckle system is quite common among cycling shoes, and it continues to work well. The RXL’s straps are just the right length to help even wider feet gain a secure fit. And the ratcheting buckle features not one but two release levers, which means that there are twice the number of micro-adjustment “clicks” that you can utilize to dial in your preferred level of tightness compared to a shoe with a single release mechanism. The stock insole has a good deal more arch support than most other standard insoles we’ve come across, and it’s customizable, too. Overall, we were happy on our first lunch ride with the RXL shoes and look forward to giving them a long-term test. The synthetic upper material is quite thin and supple, so we’ll particularly be keeping an eye on durability.

STATS: Bontrager RXL Shoes
Price: $284.99
Weight: 515 grams (size 41)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mandeville said:


> All out of the box is what you get is a biking shoe with a standard uniform last. That means the ration of heel to forefoot is relatively standard. If you get a shoe that has a wide toe box it will on a standard last have a heel that fits or is wider to be standard in proportion the forefoot. However, there is a specific shoe that requires for non-adjustable shoes to fit a specific very minority but still common last--the proportional wide forefoot and a non-standard or proportional narrow heel.
> 
> It sounds like one possible solution is the heat molded shoes. But in reading a bit about them the first question for me is how do you fit them if you wear an orthotic? I will be looking into this more in the future.
> 
> ...


Lasts vary by maker and sometimes within makers models. The degree to which they vary can be pretty significant. If you try on a number of shoes and get one that fits pretty well you can dial that pretty well into perfect with a round in the oven or with the heat gun. I'd pick the narrower heal cup as a priority since pulling that in is harder than stretching the toe box a bit. You can actually pinch the heel cup a little, more up around the Achilles. But getting the toe box right is easier. Or, if you are really a minority foot (many people think they are, but most that think that really aren't btw) or special needs, you can always do a tracing and get a semi-custom shoe for as little as a $30 mark up. Bont will do that. They will also design a shoe around your orthotic if you prefer. They make an extra depth stock shoe for orthotics now as well. Is yours an RX orthotic? If it is, the odds of needing a narrow heel cup are pretty small as the orthotic will widen the heel a bit... I wear RX orthotics. And I need them desperately. My doc is happy to make me an extra set for speed shoes or cycling shoes and my insurance covers it. Or, you could go custom and have the RX last built as your shoe. My customs are the most comfortable foot bed I have ever owned. Totally perfect. But that's a pricy option. That said, they will be around for a decade, easily!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> ...I then decided to try out some shoes sizes that gave me plenty of toe box room. It worked great on so many levels...


Totally. No numbness, no hot spots, better ventilation when it's hot...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Very often cyclists will wear shoe sizes that are a bit too small. They have the idea that the toe box area needs to be snug. They are concerned that their foot is going to slide within the shoe while pedaling. I was guilty of this for a few years.


Yup, or if they aren't to small they are fastened to tight.

Op, try cranking the Boa less then you have been. Especially considering you are getting some discomfort on the top of your foot I suspect this will help. 
It's natural to think that because of what you are doing with them they need to be tight but they really don't need to be any more snug than a street shoe.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I have an 11.5" 4E foot and am comfortable in both the Shimano M087 and R087 mt. and road shoes.

They are nearly identical, with the mt. version being slightly more flexible in the sole.

Fit is essentially identical. I ordered and first used the M087 version, then when II moved to a Shimano SPD-R pedal on the road bike, did an on-line order for the R087 and have been fine with them.

The current version is called the R088 for road and M-089 for mountain.

SB


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Mandeville said:


> All out of the box is what you get is a biking shoe with a standard uniform last. That means the ration of heel to forefoot is relatively standard. If you get a shoe that has a wide toe box it will on a standard last have a heel that fits or is wider to be standard in proportion the forefoot. However, there is a specific shoe that requires for non-adjustable shoes to fit a specific very minority but still common last--the proportional wide forefoot and a non-standard or proportional narrow heel.
> 
> It sounds like one possible solution is the heat molded shoes. But in reading a bit about them the first question for me is how do you fit them if you wear an orthotic? I will be looking into this more in the future.
> 
> ...


If you're willing to use SPD pedals, make any shoe a cycling shoe - urban cycling shoes | images | retrofitz might be a solution. For use with any shoe between Men's size 6-15 and sole between 8-12mm thick at the cleat area.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't race. I use mtb shoes with my road bike. I like being able to walk around at rest stops and not walk like a duck.  I have noticed the mtb shoes are more comfortable and with the eggbeater cleats it's no problem for me. Just an idea you might want to look in to....Good luck


----------

